# Batman Arkham City - DLC: Harley Quinn's Revenge lässt sich nicht spielen



## strobe1986 (10. Juli 2012)

*Batman Arkham City - DLC: Harley Quinn's Revenge lässt sich nicht spielen*

Hallo,

habe mir heute den DLC, Harley Quinn's Revenge für Batman Arkham City gekauft. Dieser ist auch bereits unter "Inhalte zum Herunterladen" in Steam zu sehen. Allerdings habe ich den Spielmodus bzw. DLC im Spiel selbst, leider nicht zur verfügung. Ich habe diesbezüglich auch nichts weiter in Steam herunterladen oder aktivieren können/müssen.
Die Hauptstory habe ich zu 100% abgeschlossen. Es fehlt allerdings von den Nebenmissionen noch das "Enigma Rätsel" 
( 75% ) Muss ich die Nebenmissionen auch zu 100% abschließen oder habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder vergessen?? Kann nämlich in Steam auch nichts zum downloaden oder installieren auswählen. Einen CD-Key für den DLC habe ich aber bereits bekommen. Ich weiß echt nicht weiter


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2012)

strobe1986 schrieb:


> [...]


Ich hab von einigen Leuten gelesen, dass der Punkt "Harley DLC" erst im Hauptmenü erscheint, wenn du bereits im Spiel bist. D.h. einfach ein Spiel starten, ins Menü wechseln und dann war der Auswahlpunkt da.

Du brauchst definitiv keine 100% Spielfortschritt, das dürften ja die wenigsten erreicht haben.  

Ansonsten nochmal schauen, ob du den DLC de- und anschließend installieren kannst. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## strobe1986 (10. Juli 2012)

Habs nochmal versucht, ohne erfolg. Man muss aber definitiv über das Hauptmenü in den DLC rein, habe ich grade auf einen Youtube Video gesehen. Wenn man im Spiel drin ist hat man leider keinen direkten Zugriff aufs Hauptmenü. Bekomme halt diesen "Button" im Hauptmenü erst garnicht um in den DLC zu gehen :-/

Aber normalerweiße müsste ich ja erstmal in Steam irgendwas runterladen/aktivieren etc....zumindest bei anderen DLC´s


----------



## 4MAZ1NG (15. Juli 2012)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. DLCs gekauft, nichts da gehabt. Lösung: Klicke in deiner Steam-Bibliothek bei Arkham City auf CD-Keys. Da siehst du dann die Keys vom Hauptspiel und von den DLCs. Den DLC Key kopierst du und gehts ins Spiel. Löse dann den Code bei Games for Windows-Live ein und der DLC wird geladen, sind etwa 300 MB. So verhält sichs auch mit den Robin und Nightwing DLCs


----------

